# Ankona Boats



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I am looking into getting either a Gheenoe NMZ or Ankona Copperhead.
> 
> What are your takes on the boats?
> 
> Thank you



Copperhead is MUCH more boat than the Gheenoe.

The fit and finish is much nicer on the Copperhead as well.
It's a clear choice if you can afford the Copperhead, definitely go with it.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

VAST difference. Price alone is around $4000 for bare hulls. What style of fishing? How fast do you want to make point a to point b? Copperhead can hold 50hp, NMZ 15hp.


They are both nice boats and great customer support. Tell us more what you are looking for, it will help a lot. Oh ya, test ride, test ride test ride! ;D


----------



## fishflyhunt (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you for the responses.

Speed is not so much a concern, since I do not want to burn that much fuel either.

I will be fishing Flamingo, Biscayne Bay, Florida Keys, 10K Islands, and Mosquito Lagoon.  

I do a lot of solo fishing at the moment, but I plan on having at least one other person on board when I get the new boat. 

I want something easy to pole and efficient.  

Are there any boats in the Miami area?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

They are vastly different boats. Both are great. Get one of each.

Seriously the choice between those two boats depends upon the type of fishing you intend to do.


----------



## fishflyhunt (Apr 5, 2009)

I wish I could get one of each... ;D

I will be going out for Bonefish, Permit, Tarpon, Snook, Reds, Trout and Bass...

Whatever else comes my way is welcome, but that is my primary target list.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know much about your locations but I've heard Biscayne Bay can get pretty rough (if it's what I'm thinking of...).

You open up more areas and have more flexibility with the Copperhead. I'd go with that in a second. Plus...Mel is awesome. Great guy.

NMZ's, and Gheenoe's in general, are sweet and I admire them a lot. I go on their site at least weekly for some boat porn...but...I they are AWESOME for what they were built for. Shallow protected waters. Not to say they can't handle other conditions...but comfort is an issue. One major plus is Gheenoe's customer service...no experience with them personally but it's supposedly TOP NOTCH.

Like I said, I'd go with the Copperhead...but that's just me. Good luck!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

I second (and triple) what's been said before. 

VASTLY DIFFERENT BOATS!!!!

Gheenoe NMZ: protected waters, best for one and crowded for two fishermen unless they're Santa's helpers, car-toppable, can get into places where nobody else can because of uuber-low draft but also can't get to places everyone in a real boat can if it's even moderately choppy out. 

If you can trailer/car-to TO the spot you want to fish and dump it in, say on a protected flat or backwater area, you will absolutely catch more fish in a gheenoe as it's super-stealthy. *One or maybe two anglers MAX with limited gear.* Think about having trolling motor, battery, tackle bags, lunch, a cooler for the catch, life jackets, etc etc. and all of a sudden, there's no room to move in an NMZ. 

If you need to cross exposed water, or carry more gear/two larger anglers, your choice is already made. Get the copperhead.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

The moment Biscayne Bay became part of the picture ,the Copperhead became the right choice. Too much big open water to deal with.


----------



## fpflats (Aug 2, 2009)

Or the Ankona Native SUV, sort of a blend between your 2 choices. Saw some pics of the new SUV deck cap, really nice. I'm going by Sat. to see the new finished SUV being ready for a delivery; try and get some pics.....


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> I second (and triple) what's been said before.
> 
> VASTLY DIFFERENT BOATS!!!!
> 
> ...


X2. Apples to oranges. Should be an easy choice to make at least!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If you're going to be doing a lot of fishing in Biscayne Bay you may want to widen your selection a bit.... There are sheltered situations you can find but if you're planning on crossing from Homestead across to Elliott, or any of the ocean side barrier islands you're going to want a bit more boat. I have a good friend that works out of a small Hells Bay skiff in that area... On one choppy day I asked him how the open water across to Caesar's Creek was. He replied, "Bobby I feel like I swam across..." and that says it all. Micros are absolutely the way to go in sheltered areas or if you're only going in calm conditions. If you're young and tough then you'll be able to fish out of almost anything... but give a lot of thought to what you're actually going to be doing with that skiff before you make your selection. I'll bet that almost half of the skiffs for sale on this forum have owners that want to do a bit more than their ride will allow...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I'll bet that almost half of the skiffs for sale on this forum have owners that want to do a bit more than their ride will allow...


Maybe if it was different forum.

More likely they are here because they are thinking they wish they could go shallower or get further into a fishing spot.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You're right Tom, I meant that we're always looking for more than we have. One guy is looking to work up shallower, the next guy wants to take his kids along, or work out into more open areas, etc. Whether you need larger or smaller, the hard part for that guy starting out is deciding exactly what he's looking for. That's how I learned, working up to larger boats then back down the other way. I'm almost where a micro will be a second skiff for me, but most will have to work with just one boat....


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> .....the next guy wants to take his kids along..........I'm almost where  a micro will be a second skiff for me, but most will have to work with just one boat....


I agree. I have been considering a larger family boat for a while now. My microskiff is going nowhere. Its a fish catching machine. But another bigger boat would be good for the family.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

> You're right Tom, I meant that we're always looking for more than we have.  One guy is looking to work up shallower, the next guy wants to take his kids along,  or work out into more open areas, etc.  Whether you need larger or smaller, the hard part for that guy starting out is deciding exactly what he's looking for.  That's how I learned, working up to larger boats then back down the other way.  I'm almost where  a micro will be a second skiff for me, but most will have to work with just one boat....


Yep, all boats are a compromise if it were a perfect world we would have 2 or 3 boats for special situations.


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a Copperhead and have fished some of the areas that you are talking about. I really like my boat and had a good time working with Mel and Rory on the build. Good guys and a great product. It poles nice, is very stable and rides well. Alot of options allow you to have the boat built the way you want it. Good luck


----------

